# Dudas del arreglo de la board Asrock



## efmmjps (Feb 25, 2007)

Hola, mi nombre es Edwin Martinez, estuve trabajando con mi PC cuando de un momento a otro hubieron bajonazos de luz y el PC no volvio a arrancar, probe con la fuente de otro PC y no pasaba nada, lo lleve donde un ingeniero de sistemas y dejaron la board en bolsa antiestatica, la revisaron y no les arranco. Quiero saber si se pueden reemplazar los componentes que se dañaron o hay que comprar otra.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 26, 2007)

lo siento

creo que te toca comprar otra !


----------



## JV (Feb 26, 2007)

Hola efmmjps, por lo que he visto y echo, lo unico razonable para arreglar en una motherboard es la etapa de alimentacion, esto es, los capacitores electroliticos o los MOSFet, lo demas puede llegar a repararse pero se necesita de investigacion de los componentes y de suerte para conseguirlos.

Saludos..


----------



## Electroshifo (Oct 10, 2011)

Hola a todos tengo el mismo problema que aca el compañero pero esta vez mi board es ASUS
si mas no recuerdo es P4s800 algo se que es 775 y demas 
Eh tenido la suerte de encontrar los mosfet correspondientes y se los cambie y nada que ver...
la board se lleva los mismos 2 mosfet del principio...la board aparentemente no tiene nada en corto pero me tiene loco...
Tengo una duda entre el gate y el sourse del mismo en el board me da unos 4 o 5 ohm, todos sin exepcion pero cuando le quito el procesador me sube a unos 16...
AH aclaracion el micro esta good...
saludo de antemanos


----------

